# Substitute for Soybean Oil



## Soapsense (Jan 16, 2013)

I looked at a basic recipe in a book I have that contains soybean oil. I don't have it, could I substitute Safflower or Sunflower? They seem to be similiar sap values.
recipe is:
2 oz Castor
9 oz Olive Oil
6 oz Soybean

Thank you for any advice


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you have peanut oil by chance? Or Corn oil? Corn oil seems to be pretty close to soy bean from my experience. and its cheaper


----------



## green soap (Jan 16, 2013)

Soapsense said:


> I looked at a basic recipe in a book I have that contains soybean oil. I don't have it, could I substitute Safflower or Sunflower? They seem to be similiar sap values.
> recipe is:
> 2 oz Castor
> 9 oz Olive Oil
> ...



Olive oil is a good substitute for soy oil (same saponification value and they feel similar).  I am a little concerned about your recipe.  Is this for a liquid soap?  In a solid soap you will get a very soft bar with these oils.  We are looking at a cure of many months before it is nice to use.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 16, 2013)

Actually looked at it in a book as recommended for a beginner, but hadn't run it through soapcalc yet, and you are
very right about the softness, I guess I will search for another beginner recipe.  I do also have lard, coconut 76, 
crisco and canola also.


----------



## sistrum (Jan 16, 2013)

This recipe is lacking in Lauric and myristic acids, those are what give you the fluffy bubbles, they can be found in coconut and palm kernel oil and also add to hardness.

A very good recipe is 45% olive
                              5% castor
                              30% lard
                              20% coconut oil

it's a good place to start.  Later you can try switching out the lard for palm or tallow,  part of the olive for another liquid oil ect.... and get a feel of how different oils behave while still having a good usable bar.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you very much sistrum!


----------

